# help non mi trova più la mappa della tastiera [risolto]

## Benve

all'avvio non si carica più la mappa della tastiera.

Provando a mano:

```

# loadkeys it

cannot open file it

```

invece specificando l'intero percorso del file funziona:

```
loadkeys /usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwerty/it.map.gz
```

Penso che la soluzione sia banale, qualcuno ne sa qualcosa?Last edited by Benve on Thu Jul 31, 2003 5:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cerri

Non sono sicuro, ma a cosa punta /usr/src/linux?

----------

## Benve

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Non sono sicuro, ma a cosa punta /usr/src/linux?

 

```
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           22 Jul  6 00:52 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r5
```

al mio kernel.

----------

## cerri

Fai:

```
$ strace -fF -Tv -o log.log loadkeys it 
```

e posta il contenuto di log.log.

----------

## Benve

```
26516 execve("/bin/loadkeys", ["loadkeys", "it"], [/* 46 vars */]) = 0

26516 uname({sysname="Linux", nodename="pippo.casa", release="2.4.20-gentoo-r5", version="#4 Mon Jul 21 08:51:45 CEST 2003", machine="i686"}) = 0 <0.000015>

26516 brk(0)                            = 0x805f7e0 <0.000009>

26516 open("/etc/ld.so.preload", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory) <0.000029>

26516 open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY) = 3 <0.000020>

26516 fstat64(3, {st_dev=makedev(3, 3), st_ino=297305, st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_nlink=1, st_uid=0, st_gid=0, st_blksize=4096, st_blocks=96, st_size=46482, st_atime=2003/07/29-22:39:39, st_mtime=2003/07/29-22:39:39, st_ctime=2003/07/29-22:39:39}) = 0 <0.000011>

26516 mmap2(NULL, 46482, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x40014000 <0.000016>

26516 close(3)                          = 0 <0.000009>

26516 open("/lib/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY)  = 3 <0.000024>

26516 read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0`X\1\000"..., 1024) = 1024 <0.000017>

26516 fstat64(3, {st_dev=makedev(3, 3), st_ino=22234, st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_nlink=1, st_uid=0, st_gid=0, st_blksize=4096, st_blocks=2824, st_size=1445485, st_atime=2003/07/06-16:10:02, st_mtime=2003/07/05-20:10:04, st_ctime=2003/07/05-20:10:04}) = 0 <0.000009>

26516 mmap2(NULL, 1210916, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x40020000 <0.000013>

26516 mprotect(0x40142000, 23076, PROT_NONE) = 0 <0.000016>

26516 mmap2(0x40142000, 12288, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED, 3, 0x121) = 0x40142000 <0.000018>

26516 mmap2(0x40145000, 10788, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40145000 <0.000013>

26516 close(3)                          = 0 <0.000008>

26516 mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40148000 <0.000010>

26516 munmap(0x40014000, 46482)         = 0 <0.000033>

26516 brk(0)                            = 0x805f7e0 <0.000008>

26516 brk(0x80607e0)                    = 0x80607e0 <0.000011>

26516 brk(0)                            = 0x80607e0 <0.000007>

26516 brk(0x8061000)                    = 0x8061000 <0.000006>

26516 open("it", O_RDONLY)              = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory) <0.000044>

26516 open(".", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_LARGEFILE|O_DIRECTORY) = 3 <0.000015>

26516 fstat64(3, {st_dev=makedev(3, 3), st_ino=79948, st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_nlink=41, st_uid=1002, st_gid=100, st_blksize=4096, st_blocks=4, st_size=1960, st_atime=2003/07/08-23:04:13, st_mtime=2003/07/29-22:41:49, st_ctime=2003/07/29-22:41:49}) = 0 <0.000010>

26516 fcntl64(3, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)   = 0 <0.000009>

26516 getdents64(3, {{d_ino=79948, d_off=2, d_reclen=24, d_name="."} {d_ino=1511, d_off=1222272, d_reclen=24, d_name=".."} {d_ino=80002, d_off=13303808, d_reclen=24, d_name=".qt"} {d_ino=80108, d_off=76279424, d_reclen=24, d_name=".kde"} {d_ino=27398, d_off=145497216, d_reclen=32, d_name=".centericq"} {d_ino=173487, d_off=146094720, d_reclen=32, d_name=".gftp"} {d_ino=7894, d_off=146351488, d_reclen=32, d_name=".java"} {d_ino=81168, d_off=146829056, d_reclen=32, d_name=".kde2"} {d_ino=80207, d_off=146933760, d_reclen=32, d_name=".mcop"} {d_ino=35397, d_off=147374976, d_reclen=32, d_name=".micq"} {d_ino=7798, d_off=149544320, d_reclen=32, d_name=".ogle"} {d_ino=81386, d_off=149630080, d_reclen=32, d_name=".xine"} {d_ino=80142, d_off=156391424, d_reclen=32, d_name=".xmms"} {d_ino=232007, d_off=170308608, d_reclen=32, d_name="renam.pl"} {d_ino=74243, d_off=248358528, d_reclen=32, d_name=".tuxracer"} {d_ino=79954, d_off=270521216, d_reclen=32, d_name=".fluxbox"} {d_ino=79950, d_off=300548992, d_reclen=32, d_name=".bashrc"} {d_ino=132602, d_off=364317696, d_reclen=40, d_name=".plugin141.trace"} {d_ino=104465, d_off=370305280, d_reclen=40, d_name=".crack-attack"} {d_ino=80545, d_off=377855104, d_reclen=32, d_name=".mplayer"} {d_ino=95917, d_off=378031616, d_reclen=32, d_name=".dvdcss"} {d_ino=9704, d_off=418391296, d_reclen=32, d_name=".mozilla"} {d_ino=97457, d_off=454338432, d_reclen=32, d_name=".xsmfkQIOo"} {d_ino=80050, d_off=568312448, d_reclen=32, d_name=".gqview"} {d_ino=231345, d_off=609624064, d_reclen=32, d_name="monomarano"} {d_ino=227548, d_off=668255488, d_reclen=32, d_name=".nanorc"} {d_ino=95967, d_off=674906752, d_reclen=32, d_name=".gimp-1.2"} {d_ino=7805, d_off=688288128, d_reclen=40, d_name=".mldonkey_im.ini.old"} {d_ino=45029, d_off=719457664, d_reclen=32, d_name=".xsmt9Qdj3"} {d_ino=75527, d_off=720179328, d_reclen=40, d_name=".ICEauthority"} {d_ino=297307, d_off=852491648, d_reclen=32, d_name="log.log"} {d_ino=74992, d_off=914419712, d_reclen=32, d_name=".viminfo"} {d_ino=115505, d_off=955779328, d_reclen=40, d_name=".appletviewer"} {d_ino=132560, d_off=988446592, d_reclen=32, d_name=".esd_auth"} {d_ino=104523, d_off=1065156480, d_reclen=32, d_name=".armyops"} {d_ino=114749, d_off=1070706944, d_reclen=32, d_name=".xsm68Alsr"} {d_ino=79949, d_off=1105085952, d_reclen=40, d_name=".bash_history"} {d_ino=9705, d_off=1115809664, d_reclen=32, d_name=".phoenix"} {d_ino=189141, d_off=1198468608, d_reclen=40, d_name=".mldonkey_im.ini"} {d_ino=173552, d_off=1261034368, d_reclen=40, d_name="..Wastebasket"} {d_ino=80845, d_off=1280148608, d_reclen=32, d_name=".openoffice"} {d_ino=80748, d_off=1329817216, d_reclen=40, d_name=".mldonkey_gui.ini"} {d_ino=104567, d_off=1345798656, d_reclen=32, d_name=".Xauthority"} {d_ino=82011, d_off=1364550656, d_reclen=32, d_name=".user60.rdb"} {d_ino=104571, d_off=1380315136, d_reclen=32, d_name="lowen.sxw"} {d_ino=80689, d_off=1400231936, d_reclen=32, d_name=".mime.types"} {d_ino=206619, d_off=1423035008, d_reclen=32, d_name="milano.sxw"} {d_ino=80440, d_off=1440683520, d_reclen=32, d_name=".gkrellm2"} {d_ino=132611, d_off=1478808320, d_reclen=32, d_name=".jpi_cache"} {d_ino=79951, d_off=1486066176, d_reclen=32, d_name=".xinitrc"} {d_ino=74150, d_off=1515532288, d_reclen=32, d_name="tuxbar"} {d_ino=80329, d_off=1520110336, d_reclen=32, d_name=".Eterm"} {d_ino=294669, d_off=1540472960, d_reclen=40, d_name="xine_snapshot-1.png"} {d_ino=81673, d_off=1579685376, d_reclen=32, d_name=".sversionrc"} {d_ino=7811, d_off=1584116608, d_reclen=48, d_name=".mldonkey_gui.ini.old"} {d_ino=82245, d_off=1602247808, d_reclen=32, d_name=".abuse"} {d_ino=80890, d_off=1602383104, d_reclen=32, d_name=".gnome"} {d_ino=114792, d_off=1604479104, d_reclen=32, d_name=".gnupg"} {d_ino=75022, d_off=1604989440, d_reclen=32, d_name=".gxine"} {d_ino=228163, d_off=1613937792, d_reclen=32, d_name="immagini"} {d_ino=123609, d_off=1623141504, d_reclen=32, d_name=".links"} {d_ino=80003, d_off=1625093632, d_reclen=32, d_name=".opera"} {d_ino=75840, d_off=1644060928, d_reclen=32, d_name=".oxine"} {d_ino=96032, d_off=1849575168, d_reclen=32, d_name=".xfce4"} {d_ino=7851, d_off=1892148864, d_reclen=32, d_name=".bluefish"} {d_ino=79953, d_off=1942828672, d_reclen=48, d_name=".mldonkey_gui_messages.ini"} {d_ino=173595, d_off=1949277440, d_reclen=40, d_name=".superkaramba"} {d_ino=7221, d_off=2085211136, d_reclen=40, d_name=".xsession-errors"} {d_ino=80836, d_off=2085211137, d_reclen=32, d_name=".mailcap"}}, 4096) = 2304 <0.000074>

26516 getdents64(3, {}, 4096)           = 0 <0.000016>

26516 close(3)                          = 0 <0.000012>

26516 open("/usr/usr/share/keymaps", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_LARGEFILE|O_DIRECTORY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory) <0.000031>

26516 open("/usr/src/linux/drivers/char", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_LARGEFILE|O_DIRECTORY) = 3 <0.000035>

26516 fstat64(3, {st_dev=makedev(3, 5), st_ino=78384, st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_nlink=11, st_uid=0, st_gid=0, st_blksize=4096, st_blocks=14, st_size=6704, st_atime=2003/07/06-16:09:55, st_mtime=2003/07/21-08:54:36, st_ctime=2003/07/21-08:54:36}) = 0 <0.000011>

26516 fcntl64(3, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)   = 0 <0.000008>

26516 getdents64(3, {{d_ino=78384, d_off=2, d_reclen=24, d_name="."} {d_ino=77032, d_off=1934720, d_reclen=24, d_name=".."} {d_ino=78385, d_off=1936768, d_reclen=32, d_name="defkeymap.c"} {d_ino=88550, d_off=2293504, d_reclen=32, d_name="defkeymap.o"} {d_ino=78386, d_off=2378368, d_reclen=24, d_name="agp"} {d_ino=78391, d_off=2470528, d_reclen=24, d_name="drm"} {d_ino=78462, d_off=2660608, d_reclen=24, d_name="ip2"} {d_ino=78481, d_off=15800320, d_reclen=24, d_name="rio"} {d_ino=78560, d_off=15801216, d_reclen=32, d_name="i810-tco.c"} {d_ino=78561, d_off=17800064, d_reclen=32, d_name="i810-tco.h"} {d_ino=78562, d_off=25753728, d_reclen=32, d_name="cd1865.h"} {d_ino=78563, d_off=25754624, d_reclen=24, d_name="h8.c"} {d_ino=78564, d_off=26227584, d_reclen=24, d_name="h8.h"} {d_ino=78565, d_off=26228480, d_reclen=24, d_name="dz.c"} {d_ino=78566, d_off=27307264, d_reclen=24, d_name="dz.h"} {d_ino=78567, d_off=27888640, d_reclen=32, d_name="sc1200wdt.c"} {d_ino=78568, d_off=27890816, d_reclen=24, d_name="lp.c"} {d_ino=88554, d_off=29713536, d_reclen=24, d_name="lp.o"} {d_ino=78569, d_off=29714432, d_reclen=24, d_name="sx.c"} {d_ino=78570, d_off=30331136, d_reclen=24, d_name="sx.h"} {d_ino=78571, d_off=30333184, d_reclen=24, d_name="vt.c"} {d_ino=88532, d_off=68752000, d_reclen=24, d_name="vt.o"} {d_ino=78572, d_off=73869312, d_reclen=32, d_name="epcaconfig.h"} {d_ino=88557, d_off=100167552, d_reclen=32, d_name=".rtc.o.flags"} {d_ino=78573, d_off=101407616, d_reclen=40, d_name="ser_a2232fw.h"} {d_ino=88547, d_off=104343040, d_reclen=40, d_name=".serial.o.flags"} {d_ino=78574, d_off=104345088, d_reclen=32, d_name="vc_screen.c"} {d_ino=88534, d_off=114052608, d_reclen=32, d_name="vc_screen.o"} {d_ino=78575, d_off=139582336, d_reclen=32, d_name="digiFep1.h"} {d_ino=78576, d_off=144595200, d_reclen=32, d_name="Makefile"} {d_ino=78577, d_off=153783936, d_reclen=32, d_name="dn_keyb.c"} {d_ino=78578, d_off=160086400, d_reclen=32, d_name="qtronix.c"} {d_ino=78579, d_off=163278464, d_reclen=40, d_name="riscom8_reg.h"} {d_ino=78580, d_off=173386880, d_reclen=32, d_name="decserial.c"} {d_ino=78581, d_off=174943616, d_reclen=32, d_name="acquirewdt.c"} {d_ino=78582, d_off=188903808, d_reclen=40, d_name="specialix_io8.h"} {d_ino=78583, d_off=200380032, d_reclen=32, d_name="synclinkmp.c"} {d_ino=78584, d_off=215728256, d_reclen=32, d_name="wd501p.h"} {d_ino=78585, d_off=234528384, d_reclen=32, d_name="digi1.h"} {d_ino=78586, d_off=236858752, d_reclen=40, d_name="defkeymap.map"} {d_ino=78587, d_off=286726912, d_reclen=32, d_name="atarimouse.c"} {d_ino=78588, d_off=287087616, d_reclen=32, d_name="ecc.c"} {d_ino=78589, d_off=290051328, d_reclen=32, d_name="i8k.c"} {d_ino=78590, d_off=290767872, d_reclen=32, d_name="fep.h"} {d_ino=78591, d_off=293386880, d_reclen=32, d_name="esp.c"} {d_ino=78592, d_off=299046656, d_reclen=32, d_name="ftape"} {d_ino=78660, d_off=304785920, d_reclen=32, d_name="ip2.c"} {d_ino=78661, d_off=304786816, d_reclen=32, d_name="lcd.c"} {d_ino=78662, d_off=306954880, d_reclen=32, d_name="lcd.h"} {d_ino=78663, d_off=308022912, d_reclen=32, d_name="tpqic02.c"} {d_ino=78664, d_off=308025088, d_reclen=32, d_name="mem.c"} {d_ino=88516, d_off=312139008, d_reclen=32, d_name="mem.o"} {d_ino=78665, d_off=318015616, d_reclen=32, d_name="mwave"} {d_ino=88539, d_off=318017792, d_reclen=40, d_name="consolemap_deftbl.c"} {d_ino=88540, d_off=319699840, d_reclen=40, d_name="consolemap_deftbl.o"} {d_ino=78677, d_off=319701888, d_reclen=32, d_name="pty.c"} {d_ino=88526, d_off=320345344, d_reclen=32, d_name="pty.o"} {d_ino=78678, d_off=320347392, d_reclen=32, d_name="raw.c"} {d_ino=88524, d_off=322964224, d_reclen=32, d_name="raw.o"} {d_ino=78679, d_off=324383616, d_reclen=32, d_name="scc.h"} {d_ino=78680, d_off=324385664, d_reclen=32, d_name="rtc.c"} {d_ino=88556, d_off=325483776, d_reclen=32, d_name="rtc.o"} {d_ino=78681, d_off=325484672, d_reclen=32, d_name="sonypi.c"} {d_ino=78682, d_off=332760576, d_reclen=32, d_name="sonypi.h"} {d_ino=88527, d_off=333868288, d_reclen=32, d_name=".pty.o.flags"} {d_ino=78683, d_off=336744064, d_reclen=32, d_name="wdt.c"} {d_ino=86399, d_off=369191040, d_reclen=32, d_name=".depend"} {d_ino=78684, d_off=391716224, d_reclen=32, d_name="istallion.c"} {d_ino=78685, d_off=417923328, d_reclen=32, d_name="digi_bios.h"} {d_ino=78686, d_off=458969984, d_reclen=32, d_name="digiPCI.h"} {d_ino=78687, d_off=460444672, d_reclen=32, d_name="au1000_ts.c"} {d_ino=78688, d_off=474005632, d_reclen=40, d_name="README.cyclomY"} {d_ino=78689, d_off=485309568, d_reclen=32, d_name="drm-4.0"} {d_ino=78746, d_off=486617088, d_reclen=32, d_name="mixcomwd.c"} {d_ino=78747, d_off=487431808, d_reclen=40, d_name="serial_txx927.c"} {d_ino=78748, d_off=507875968, d_reclen=32, d_name="amikeyb.c"} {d_ino=78749, d_off=547697024, d_reclen=32, d_name="amd768_rng.c"} {d_ino=78750, d_off=564136832, d_reclen=32, d_name="nwflash.c"} {d_ino=78751, d_off=569857408, d_reclen=32, d_name="amiserial.c"} {d_ino=78752, d_off=569858304, d_reclen=32, d_name="sh-sci.c"} {d_ino=78753, d_off=630474368, d_reclen=32, d_name="sh-sci.h"} {d_ino=78754, d_off=645451264, d_reclen=32, d_name="shwdt.c"} {d_ino=88551, d_off=646491264, d_reclen=40, d_name=".defkeymap.o.flags"} {d_ino=78755, d_off=652114560, d_reclen=32, d_name="atixlmouse.c"} {d_ino=78756, d_off=652115456, d_reclen=32, d_name="scan_keyb.c"} {d_ino=78757, d_off=669237120, d_reclen=32, d_name="scan_keyb.h"} {d_ino=78758, d_off=670870528, d_reclen=32, d_name="efirtc.c"} {d_ino=78759, d_off=670871296, d_reclen=40, d_name="serial_tx3912.c"} {d_ino=78760, d_off=758223360, d_reclen=40, d_name="serial_tx3912.h"} {d_ino=78761, d_off=767648640, d_reclen=40, d_name="ec3104_keyb.c"} {d_ino=88517, d_off=783272832, d_reclen=32, d_name=".mem.o.flags"} {d_ino=78762, d_off=793775104, d_reclen=40, d_name="qtronixmap.map"} {d_ino=78763, d_off=803229312, d_reclen=32, d_name="mk712.c"} {d_ino=78764, d_off=825780864, d_reclen=32, d_name="amd7xx_tco.c"} {d_ino=78765, d_off=829355392, d_reclen=32, d_name="digi_fep.h"} {d_ino=78766, d_off=830795776, d_reclen=40, d_name="hvc_console.c"} {d_ino=78767, d_off=836819840, d_reclen=40, d_name="README.computone"} {d_ino=78768, d_off=836822016, d_reclen=32, d_name="selection.c"} {d_ino=88544, d_off=840321920, d_reclen=32, d_name="selection.o"} {d_ino=78769, d_off=840616320, d_reclen=32, d_name="rocket.c"} {d_ino=78770, d_off=848187776, d_reclen=32, d_name="qtronixmap.c"} {d_ino=78771, d_off=859656960, d_reclen=32, d_name="cyclades.c"} {d_ino=78772, d_off=859659136, d_reclen=32, d_name="console.c"} {d_ino=88542, d_off=889508864, d_reclen=32, d_name="console.o"} {d_ino=78773, d_off=889510912, d_reclen=32, d_name="pc_keyb.c"} {d_ino=88552, d_off=890613376, d_reclen=32, d_name="pc_keyb.o"} {d_ino=78774, d_off=890614272, d_reclen=32, d_name="amd76x_pm.c"} {d_ino=78775, d_off=915696000, d_reclen=32, d_name="amd76x_pm.h"} {d_ino=78776, d_off=920381184, d_reclen=32, d_name="softdog.c"} {d_ino=78777, d_off=938759552, d_reclen=32, d_name="rsf16fmi.h"} {d_ino=78778, d_off=938761600, d_reclen=32, d_name="n_tty.c"} {d_ino=88520, d_off=943848576, d_reclen=32, d_name="n_tty.o"} {d_ino=78779, d_off=950752768, d_reclen=32, d_name="ite_gpio.c"} {d_ino=78780, d_off=963610112, d_reclen=40, d_name="wafer5823wdt.c"} {d_ino=88558, d_off=995743232, d_reclen=32, d_name="char.o"} {d_ino=78781, d_off=1004120064, d_reclen=32, d_name="digi.h"} {d_ino=78782, d_off=1006178816, d_reclen=40, d_name="sb1250_duart.c"} {d_ino=88529, d_off=1018254208, d_reclen=40, d_name=".misc.o.flags"} {d_ino=88523, d_off=1025462144, d_reclen=40, d_name=".tty_ioctl.o.flags"} {d_ino=78783, d_off=1030537344, d_reclen=32, d_name="dtlk.c"} {d_ino=88521, d_off=1041178624, d_reclen=40, d_name=".n_tty.o.flags"} {d_ino=78784, d_off=1041179520, d_reclen=32, d_name="epca.c"} {d_ino=78785, d_off=1055521408, d_reclen=32, d_name="epca.h"} {d_ino=78786, d_off=1066112128, d_reclen=40, d_name="generic_serial.c"} {d_ino=78787, d_off=1066114176, d_reclen=32, d_name="random.c"} {d_ino=88530, d_off=1066114177, d_reclen=32, d_name="random.o"}}, 4096) = 4080 <0.000137>

26516 getdents64(3, {{d_ino=78788, d_off=1101852032, d_reclen=40, d_name="advantechwdt.c"} {d_ino=78789, d_off=1107033600, d_reclen=40, d_name="ser_a2232fw.ax"} {d_ino=78790, d_off=1136336896, d_reclen=32, d_name="sysrq.c"} {d_ino=78791, d_off=1152551296, d_reclen=32, d_name="vme_scc.c"} {d_ino=78792, d_off=1152553472, d_reclen=32, d_name="tty_ioctl.c"} {d_ino=88522, d_off=1197548928, d_reclen=32, d_name="tty_ioctl.o"} {d_ino=78793, d_off=1229692928, d_reclen=40, d_name="eurotechwdt.c"} {d_ino=78794, d_off=1241368832, d_reclen=32, d_name="stallion.c"} {d_ino=78795, d_off=1251796480, d_reclen=32, d_name="isicom.c"} {d_ino=78796, d_off=1253545088, d_reclen=40, d_name="conmakehash.c"} {d_ino=78797, d_off=1253547136, d_reclen=32, d_name="misc.c"} {d_ino=88528, d_off=1270134656, d_reclen=32, d_name="misc.o"} {d_ino=78798, d_off=1283439744, d_reclen=32, d_name="moxa.c"} {d_ino=78799, d_off=1283441920, d_reclen=32, d_name="tty_io.c"} {d_ino=88518, d_off=1323346560, d_reclen=32, d_name="tty_io.o"} {d_ino=78800, d_off=1323584768, d_reclen=32, d_name="README.scc"} {d_ino=78801, d_off=1325848960, d_reclen=32, d_name="pcmcia"} {d_ino=78806, d_off=1326510464, d_reclen=32, d_name="pcwd.c"} {d_ino=78807, d_off=1326511360, d_reclen=32, d_name="pcxx.c"} {d_ino=78808, d_off=1332877952, d_reclen=32, d_name="pcxx.h"} {d_ino=78809, d_off=1340258176, d_reclen=32, d_name="mxser.c"} {d_ino=78810, d_off=1340677888, d_reclen=32, d_name="dsp56k.c"} {d_ino=78811, d_off=1351108096, d_reclen=32, d_name="adbmouse.c"} {d_ino=78812, d_off=1360784256, d_reclen=32, d_name="n_hdlc.c"} {d_ino=78813, d_off=1379114624, d_reclen=32, d_name="hp_keyb.c"} {d_ino=88545, d_off=1410237056, d_reclen=40, d_name=".selection.o.flags"} {d_ino=88559, d_off=1411230464, d_reclen=40, d_name=".char.o.flags"} {d_ino=78814, d_off=1423296512, d_reclen=32, d_name="specialix.c"} {d_ino=88541, d_off=1429862656, d_reclen=48, d_name=".consolemap_deftbl.o.flags"} {d_ino=78815, d_off=1430577920, d_reclen=32, d_name="sxwindow.h"} {d_ino=78816, d_off=1435616640, d_reclen=32, d_name="n_r3964.c"} {d_ino=78817, d_off=1438765184, d_reclen=32, d_name="i810_rng.c"} {d_ino=78818, d_off=1447398016, d_reclen=32, d_name="ip2main.c"} {d_ino=88519, d_off=1474705152, d_reclen=40, d_name=".tty_io.o.flags"} {d_ino=78819, d_off=1476089984, d_reclen=32, d_name="hp600_keyb.c"} {d_ino=88525, d_off=1484532096, d_reclen=32, d_name=".raw.o.flags"} {d_ino=78820, d_off=1498904064, d_reclen=40, d_name="au1000_gpio.c"} {d_ino=78821, d_off=1509442176, d_reclen=40, d_name="hcdp_serial.c"} {d_ino=78822, d_off=1536655232, d_reclen=40, d_name="alim7101_wdt.c"} {d_ino=88538, d_off=1555955840, d_reclen=32, d_name="conmakehash"} {d_ino=88533, d_off=1561006464, d_reclen=32, d_name=".vt.o.flags"} {d_ino=78823, d_off=1566441216, d_reclen=32, d_name="cp437.uni"} {d_ino=78824, d_off=1566442112, d_reclen=32, d_name="pc110pad.c"} {d_ino=78825, d_off=1572800512, d_reclen=32, d_name="pc110pad.h"} {d_ino=78826, d_off=1572802560, d_reclen=32, d_name="serial.c"} {d_ino=88546, d_off=1581288192, d_reclen=32, d_name="serial.o"} {d_ino=78827, d_off=1584361088, d_reclen=32, d_name="toshiba.c"} {d_ino=78828, d_off=1590766592, d_reclen=32, d_name="nvram.c"} {d_ino=88535, d_off=1593738368, d_reclen=40, d_name=".vc_screen.o.flags"} {d_ino=78829, d_off=1598629376, d_reclen=32, d_name="sxboards.h"} {d_ino=78830, d_off=1614967168, d_reclen=40, d_name="logibusmouse.c"} {d_ino=78831, d_off=1614968064, d_reclen=32, d_name="applicom.c"} {d_ino=78832, d_off=1630864128, d_reclen=32, d_name="applicom.h"} {d_ino=78833, d_off=1658471040, d_reclen=32, d_name="msbusmouse.c"} {d_ino=78834, d_off=1661865984, d_reclen=32, d_name="rocket_int.h"} {d_ino=88531, d_off=1667098624, d_reclen=40, d_name=".random.o.flags"} {d_ino=78835, d_off=1668304000, d_reclen=40, d_name="serial_amba.c"} {d_ino=78836, d_off=1668911872, d_reclen=32, d_name="dummy_keyb.c"} {d_ino=78837, d_off=1679266176, d_reclen=32, d_name="README.epca"} {d_ino=78838, d_off=1691087360, d_reclen=40, d_name="pdc_console.c"} {d_ino=78839, d_off=1695301376, d_reclen=32, d_name="ib700wdt.c"} {d_ino=78840, d_off=1698817408, d_reclen=32, d_name="ds1620.c"} {d_ino=88549, d_off=1704868480, d_reclen=40, d_name=".keyboard.o.flags"} {d_ino=88543, d_off=1747068288, d_reclen=40, d_name=".console.o.flags"} {d_ino=78841, d_off=1754847744, d_reclen=32, d_name="serial167.c"} {d_ino=78842, d_off=1774083968, d_reclen=32, d_name="joystick"} {d_ino=78872, d_off=1785504640, d_reclen=32, d_name="indydog.c"} {d_ino=78873, d_off=1788191104, d_reclen=40, d_name="serial_21285.c"} {d_ino=78874, d_off=1814856576, d_reclen=40, d_name="alim1535d_wdt.c"} {d_ino=78875, d_off=1835972864, d_reclen=32, d_name="Config.in"} {d_ino=78876, d_off=1857261440, d_reclen=32, d_name="q40_keyb.c"} {d_ino=78877, d_off=1864954368, d_reclen=32, d_name="hp_psaux.c"} {d_ino=78878, d_off=1884183168, d_reclen=32, d_name="synclink.c"} {d_ino=78879, d_off=1887668736, d_reclen=32, d_name="sbc60xxwdt.c"} {d_ino=78880, d_off=1887669504, d_reclen=32, d_name="busmouse.c"} {d_ino=78881, d_off=1892407296, d_reclen=32, d_name="busmouse.h"} {d_ino=78882, d_off=1901493632, d_reclen=32, d_name="ChangeLog"} {d_ino=88555, d_off=1907266432, d_reclen=32, d_name=".lp.o.flags"} {d_ino=78883, d_off=1907268480, d_reclen=32, d_name="consolemap.c"} {d_ino=88536, d_off=1917467904, d_reclen=32, d_name="consolemap.o"} {d_ino=78884, d_off=1917469952, d_reclen=32, d_name="keyboard.c"} {d_ino=88548, d_off=1947208320, d_reclen=32, d_name="keyboard.o"} {d_ino=78885, d_off=1947861120, d_reclen=32, d_name="wdt_pci.c"} {d_ino=78886, d_off=1951361024, d_reclen=32, d_name="sc520_wdt.c"} {d_ino=78887, d_off=1978915840, d_reclen=40, d_name="w83877f_wdt.c"} {d_ino=78888, d_off=1989040512, d_reclen=40, d_name="console_macros.h"} {d_ino=78889, d_off=1998730496, d_reclen=40, d_name="README.cycladesZ"} {d_ino=78890, d_off=2016576512, d_reclen=32, d_name="wdt285.c"} {d_ino=78891, d_off=2022261376, d_reclen=32, d_name="wdt977.c"} {d_ino=78892, d_off=2052637056, d_reclen=32, d_name="ppdev.c"} {d_ino=78893, d_off=2056373888, d_reclen=32, d_name="amigamouse.c"} {d_ino=78894, d_off=2060709376, d_reclen=32, d_name="qpmouse.c"} {d_ino=78895, d_off=2060710272, d_reclen=32, d_name="riscom8.c"} {d_ino=78896, d_off=2094954752, d_reclen=32, d_name="riscom8.h"} {d_ino=78897, d_off=2094955520, d_reclen=32, d_name="ser_a2232.c"} {d_ino=78898, d_off=2099730048, d_reclen=32, d_name="ser_a2232.h"} {d_ino=88553, d_off=2119615872, d_reclen=40, d_name=".pc_keyb.o.flags"} {d_ino=78899, d_off=2119616640, d_reclen=32, d_name="nwbutton.c"} {d_ino=78900, d_off=2131941888, d_reclen=32, d_name="nwbutton.h"} {d_ino=88537, d_off=2132635136, d_reclen=40, d_name=".consolemap.o.flags"} {d_ino=78901, d_off=2132635137, d_reclen=32, d_name="machzwd.c"}}, 4096) = 3440 <0.000098>

26516 getdents64(3, {}, 4096)           = 0 <0.000018>

26516 close(3)                          = 0 <0.000014>

26516 write(2, "cannot open file it\n", 20) = 20 <0.000181>

26516 _exit(1)                          = ?

```

----------

## Benve

mi sa che conveniva darti un link.

spero che non mi buttino fuori per questo  :Confused: 

----------

## cerri

 *Benve wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 26516 open("/usr/usr/share/keymaps", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_LARGEFILE|O_DIRECTORY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory) <0.000031>
> ```
> ...

 

L'errore e' qui (/usr/usr/ecc.).

Prova a ricompilarlo (sys-apps/kbd).

----------

## Paper

si tratta di un bug dell'ultimo ebuild di kbd ... o meglio, del penultimo ebuild, in quanto proprio ieri e' arrivata in portage la versione che corregge questo problema  :Wink: 

In sintesi, ti basta un semplice emerge -u kbd per risolvere il problema  :Smile: 

Bye,

Paper

----------

## Benve

ci provo subito, grazie. In effetti avevo appena aggiornato kbd, ma non trovavo connessioni tra questo e loadkeys.

Comunque ho scoperto strace di cui ignoravo l'esistenza.

In pratica fa vedere le chiamate di un programma al kernel?

(sono abbastanza ignorante in materia)

----------

## Paper

esattamente, non fa altro che mostrarti le chiamate di sistema effettuate da un processo ... ottimo modo per iniziare ad indagare su molti problemi che si potrebbero incontrare, esattamente come quello che è capitato a te  :Smile: 

Bye,

Paper

----------

## cerri

 *Benve wrote:*   

> ci provo subito, grazie. In effetti avevo appena aggiornato kbd, ma non trovavo connessioni tra questo e loadkeys.

 

Beh, e' facile: kbd e' il pacchetto che contiene loadkeys  :Smile: 

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Comunque ho scoperto strace di cui ignoravo l'esistenza.
> 
> In pratica fa vedere le chiamate di un programma al kernel?

 

Non proprio, strace non fa altro che "trace system calls and signals", quindi non proprio al kernel, ma chiamate di sistema e chiamate ad altri processi, nonche' i segnali ricevuti e mandati.

Utilissimo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sym

Altro comando da spulciare. Gracias   :Smile: 

----------

## Benve

Grazie a tutti, lo metto come risolto.

----------

